# Mucus buildup while on DNP



## viperman (Nov 17, 2021)

It seems like everytime I run a DNP cycle I have thick mucus buildup in my throat.

One time it led to a nasty lung infection.

Does anyone else have a similar issue and how do you deal with it?


----------



## metsfan4life (Nov 17, 2021)

It can irritate the throat pretty easy. Little powder on the caps can make it sting and cause a build up. I usually get a stuffy and blood nose when I wake up in the mornings while on it.


----------



## Adrenolin (Nov 17, 2021)

I've only had it happen once where the pill got stuck and dissolved in my throat.  I find it helps to take it with yogurt or cottage cheese, or even peanut butter.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 18, 2021)

I got the feeling like I had fluid in my lungs. I know I didn't actually, but that's what it felt like.

I was able to hock up mucus too, where normally I never have the need to even try to do it.


----------



## flenser (Nov 18, 2021)

Sinus infection, nose bleeds and gravelly throat. Strangely, knowing what was causing it made it tolerable.


----------



## metsfan4life (Nov 18, 2021)

flenser said:


> Sinus infection, nose bleeds and gravelly throat. Strangely, knowing what was causing it made it tolerable.





Send0 said:


> I got the feeling like I had fluid in my lungs. I know I didn't actually, but that's what it felt like.
> 
> I was able to hock up mucus too, where normally I never have the need to even try to do it.


Exactly these. As to what causes it, not 100% other than I’m thinking the residual powder on the caps cause the sinuses to be irritated. But knowing what the issue is, def makes it far more tolerable bc you know you’re not sick or have an infection


----------



## viperman (Nov 18, 2021)

Glad I'm not the only one with the symptoms at least.

Does anyone have a way to deal with it? I might try 500mg amoxicillin eo day or something


----------



## Adrenolin (Nov 18, 2021)

viperman said:


> Glad I'm not the only one with the symptoms at least.
> 
> Does anyone have a way to deal with it? I might try 500mg amoxicillin eo day or something


I wouldn't recommend using antibiotics if you don't have a legitimate infection


----------



## TiredandHot (Nov 18, 2021)

viperman said:


> It seems like everytime I run a DNP cycle I have thick mucus buildup in my throat.
> 
> One time it led to a nasty lung infection.
> 
> Does anyone else have a similar issue and how do you deal with it?


I have awful sinus congestion and mucus buildup every single time I use it. Apparently not everyone deals with this which I don't understand. It gets really bad after eating food as well.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 18, 2021)

viperman said:


> Glad I'm not the only one with the symptoms at least.
> 
> Does anyone have a way to deal with it? I might try 500mg amoxicillin eo day or something


I just kept clearing my sinuses and throat. I didn't die. 

If you're that concerned then just stop taking your daily dosage, and you'll be back to normal in like 10-14 days.


----------



## dragon1952 (Nov 18, 2021)

viperman said:


> It seems like everytime I run a DNP cycle I have thick mucus buildup in my throat.
> 
> One time it led to a nasty lung infection.
> 
> Does anyone else have a similar issue and how do you deal with it?


It took me a while to correlate it to DNP but this happened to me. I went so far as going to the doctor and as a result getting put on prednisone and getting a referral to an ENT. In my case my sinuses also would swell to where I could barely breath at night through my nose. I have sinus issues already, probably allergy related, but not to the extent while on DNP. The issue cleared after the DNP cycle.


----------



## metsfan4life (Nov 18, 2021)

Usually will clear up within a few days of stopping Dnp. If it’s just minor, blow your nose, hack the loogie, etc but if it’s as bad as Dragon and can’t breathe, that’s different. Can try taking some allergy meds as that has helped people as well. I usually will take a zyrtek or whatever


----------



## flenser (Nov 18, 2021)

I take Allegra (Fexofenadine HCl) 180 mg once a day. It works for me up to a point. Pseudophedrine works better, but it screws with my heart rate and my sleep if I take it every day.

I sometimes use phenylephrine HCl nasal spray to unblock my nose so I can sleep. Walmart sells it cheap under their Equate brand. That stuff works super fast, and won't give you a nose bleed on the first day like Flonase or similar 12 hour sprays.


----------

